# chlomid and 6 miscarriages!



## janecoomber (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi can someone please help me!!

I am 42 years old and during the last 6 years have had 6 miscarriages with one eptopic pregnancy.  My doctor in the UK put me on Chlomid and I have been on this drug now for 4 years. I live in Spain and have had numerous tests all of which come up normal and all I am told is to keep trying!  Any suggestions please many thanks.


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Hallo, gosh you poor thing! 6 miscarriages!
it's difficult to know what to do. One suggestion would be to gather all the test results and all your details into a file and be absolutely clear in your mind with every fact. Then book to see a specialist in London to discuss what the reasons are for miscarriage and see what they would suggest. You would have to spend 160 pounds or so for the consultation and the flight etc., but I am guessing that you are english and possibly it might help to have an indepth conversation in english?? Sorry if i am wrong and your spanish is perfect.

There must also be sites for information on miscarriage. I am 43 and know that it is just much more likely for 40yr olds to miscarry. Some people have to stay in bed for the whole pregnancy. Maybe there is something in your body like NKcell (natural killer cell) that is rejecting the embryo. You could be tested for that.

Maybe it's diet and lifestyle? caffeine, alcohol, cigarettes? Lead in your system? Check out 'Foresight'. They do tests on hair samples for the balance of minerals in the body. They advise on pre-conceptual care. In particular, they talk about needing the minerals to be balance in order to avoid miscarriage.

Good luck with it. I can't think of anything else at the moment. I am sure you will get lots of info and replies though. love from Joan.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

There is a site for the Miscarriage Clinic, London (Dr *******) and also St Marys sees private patients.

I have also had 6 mc. Having had all the tests, including karyotyping of two embryos, results back ont he first showed aneuploidy... I have come to the conclusion that it's old eggs, not splitting right.  IVF with PGS is a possible solution, but I understand that for older women, the chances of responding well and getting enough eggs to generate a good pool of embryos, is not brilliant.

I hope you manage to find some answers.

xxx


----------

